# Nice Aikido Video Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 25, 2006)

Here is a nice clip with a narator!

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/321978/own_the_streets_learn_aikido/


----------



## bignick (Dec 27, 2006)

Nice...you're the video clip master Brian.


----------

